# Best South-West band/celebrity?



## cyberfairy (Apr 10, 2006)

Tangerinedream and I recently saw Antony Head from Buffy strolling through Bath station's ticket office. You would not get that in Pontysockgochgochgoch  
We have members of triphop bands strolling in stoned respendour around our many parks handing out tenners and elecric guitars to everyone..Bill Bailey is from here. Richard Herring is from Cheddar and bumped into that pretty swedish vet last Summer...Oh and it's Isambard's birthday  
In fact everyone here is damn famous and uberface and cool. But who is the best? So hard to decide


----------



## marty21 (Apr 10, 2006)




----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 10, 2006)

Ron Bendell


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 10, 2006)

Hugo, shit-hot bassist from The Heads.  

Voted _'Bristol's Greatest Living Legend'_ by local Bristol music forum Choke, for the following unarguable reasons: 




			
				Choke forum said:
			
		

> 01. THE FUCKING HEADS!
> 02. HACKER
> 03. QUINTON
> 04. GONGA
> ...



Legend!


----------



## Onket (Apr 10, 2006)

One of these.


----------



## strung out (Apr 10, 2006)

Onket said:
			
		

> One of these.


Jamie Cullum isn't from Swindon! He is from the west country though, so I suppose I can let it pass...    

And he did the same degree as me a few years above me at uni, so he must be ok I suppose


----------



## strung out (Apr 10, 2006)

Anthony Stewart Head sat next to me on the train once between Bath and London... and I found out later that he was on the way to London to do an interview for my brother's magazine!!!


----------



## strung out (Apr 10, 2006)

I personally like Roni Size as one of Bristol's best celebrities... Bristol Rovers fan as well


----------



## Onket (Apr 10, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> Jamie Cullum isn't from Swindon! He is from the west country though, so I suppose I can let it pass...
> 
> And he did the same degree as me a few years above me at uni, so he must be ok I suppose



Perhaps he lives there or something then. He certainly supports the correct football team anyway!


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 10, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> Jamie Cullum isn't from Swindon! He is from the west country though, so I suppose I can let it pass...



He grew up in Wiltshire, but he was born in... _Essex!_


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 10, 2006)

King Biscuit Time - the barnstaple soul crew


----------



## strung out (Apr 10, 2006)

Onket said:
			
		

> Perhaps he lives there or something then. He certainly supports the correct football team anyway!


He's from one of those silly backwaters in Wiltshire like Wooton Bassett or Marlborough or somewhere like that.


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 10, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> He's from one of those silly backwaters in Wiltshire like Wooton Bassett or Marlborough or somewhere like that.



Hullavington, apparently.  

_(-Wherever that is...?)_


----------



## Onket (Apr 11, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> Wooton Bassett



It's spelt Wootton Bassett actually & there's nothing wrong with the place I'll have you know.


----------



## gloryhornetgirl (Apr 11, 2006)




----------



## djbombscare (Apr 11, 2006)

I reckon Tedix's great uncle whatever ( sorry I cant remeber his name ) who invented the jigsaw.

Either that or the HMV dog


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 11, 2006)

Noel Edmonds lives in Devon

FACT


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 11, 2006)

So does Nigel Mansell and Elkie Brooks


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 11, 2006)

Nigel mansell's planning to set up some racing thing at Smeatharpe "stadium" along the road from me 

the smeatharpe parish council arent keen though


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 11, 2006)

What about Stephen Merchant? Lesser known creator of The Office.


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 11, 2006)

rubbershoes said:
			
		

> Noel Edmonds lives in Devon
> 
> FACT



1-0 to the Welsh then


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> I reckon Tedix's great uncle whatever ( sorry I cant remeber his name ) who invented the jigsaw.


 He did as well! (not sure what exact relation he was in fact but he's definitely related  )


----------



## Idaho (Apr 11, 2006)

Rik Mayall - has a farm in the South Hams. I think Ade Edmonson lives round abouts too.


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

Jeffrey Archer anyone?


----------



## JLN88 (Apr 11, 2006)

Joss Stone is always hanging around our college and nearby pubs.


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 11, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> Jeffrey Archer anyone?



No ta.  

John Cleese from W-s-M though, isn't he?


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

JLN88 said:
			
		

> Joss Stone is always hanging around our college and nearby pubs.


can you give her my phone number please, cheers


----------



## JLN88 (Apr 11, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> can you give her my phone number please, cheers



she's not that pretty in realness, and can't drive for cheese.


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 11, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> can you give her my phone number please, cheers


Why would you hang around pubs in Tiverton after becoming a millionaire?  Why would you hang round pubs in Tiverton? Or near Tiverton? I think she loves you jln88


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 11, 2006)

JLN88 said:
			
		

> she's not that pretty in realness, and can't drive for cheese.


I cant drive for cheese but i get lifts to cheese and trains to cheese and busses to cheese and if cheesae resides nearby i even walk to cheese


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> No ta.
> 
> John Cleese from W-s-M though, isn't he?


yeah, I think so... I'll see your John Cleese and raise you a Cary Grant


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Why would you hang around pubs in Tiverton after becoming a millionaire?  Why would you hang round pubs in Tiverton? Or near Tiverton? I think she loves you jln88


Why would you hang around in pubs in tiverton anyway?


----------



## JLN88 (Apr 11, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Why would you hang around pubs in Tiverton after becoming a millionaire?  Why would you hang round pubs in Tiverton? Or near Tiverton? I think she loves you jln88



 On new years eve she was in a pub in a teeny lil village. Thats just stupid, imagine all massive bang-ups in LA and New York and stuff she could of been at. Or at the very least Jool's Hootenanny...


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 11, 2006)

Apparently lenny Henry and dawn French live near mum
But according to mum, every famous person in the universe reside nearby


----------



## JLN88 (Apr 11, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Apparently lenny Henry and dawn French live near mum
> But according to mum, every famous person in the universe reside nearby



Jennifer Saunders is one of them at the mo...


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

the rumour goes that Neneh Cherry used to live in Bristol for a few years in the early '90s


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

wallace and gromit


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

Tony Benn


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 11, 2006)




----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

who's that?


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 11, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> who's that?



I know him only as 'Lycra Man'.  

Or more accurately: 'that bloke who's always dressed in lycra at Ashton Court'.


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 11, 2006)

Now, if only I could find a picture of that other Ashton Court regular...

Leather Shorts Man!


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

Oh, one of 'those' local celebrities then


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 11, 2006)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> I know him only as 'Lycra Man'.
> 
> Or more accurately: 'that bloke who's always dressed in lycra at Ashton Court'.


It's JLN!


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 11, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> It's JLN!



You know (of) him?!!


----------



## JLN88 (Apr 11, 2006)

Once a year, i do like to don the ole lycra. Though i think PVC might be making an appearence this year...


----------

